# صور ضحايا الاتوبيس لرحلة لكنيسة الانجيلية



## engy_love_jesus (11 ديسمبر 2008)

_*ازيكم كلنا مجروحين من الحادثة الى حصلت 

بس احنا واثقين انها ارادة ربنا 

وواثقين انهم ف مكان احسن من هنا 

بس الم الفراق واجعنا اوى 

النهاردة جيبالكم بعض صور للضحايا المتوفين 

وكمان صور للتوبيس المنكوب 

صلاوتكم بجد كل فرد فى المنيا محتاجها ان كان من اهلهم او اصحابهم

وكمان الناس الى ف المستشفى صلولهم كتير اوى 






































طبعا واضح انه اتعجن​*_


----------



## خاطى ونادم (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*الله يرحمهم 
وهنيالهم بالفردوس
وربنا يشفى المرضى والمجروحين يا رب​**شكرا يا انجى ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*صور الضحايا 













نانسى خليل هتوحشينى اوى 









مونيكا نبيل هتوحشنى ابتسامتك اوى ياجمل ملاك 

مينا وسام 





ساندى فريد 





لارا رضا 





ملاك السماء الصغير ياسم مايكل موريس






مايكل موريس والد باسم 





شاهر عدلى 

















سارة فاروق مصابة 

هتوحشونا اوى فارقكم صعب هتفضلوا فى قلوبنا 

عزائنا الوحيد انكم عند المسيح وده افضل جدا ​*


----------



## pop201 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يرحمهم بجد يا انجي وهما في الفردوس دلوقتي مع يسوع ومرسي علي الصور


----------



## twety (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربنا يرحمهم بمراحمه الواسعه*
*ويصبر اهاليهم*

*ويديهم السلام *


----------



## Aksios (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربنا يرحمهم و يكونوا مع المسيح فى الفردوس*
*و المفروض نفرح لهم لانهم فى حضن ابيهم السماوى*


----------



## Coptic Adel (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربنا يرحمهم بجد مش لاقي كلام اقوله*


*:36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*صور حزينه جدا بجد مش عارف اقول ايه

ربنا يشفي المصابين ويرجعوا لبيتهم تاني

وربنا يرحم كل اللي ماتوا هما دلوقتي مع المسيح

وياريت نصليلهم كلنا وندعلهم بالرحمه

ربنا يرحمنا جميعا​*


----------



## ارووجة (11 ديسمبر 2008)

صور صعبة كتيييييير شي مؤسف

مع المسيح ذاك افضل 
الله يرحمهم ويصبر اهاليهم


بس ملاحظة بسيطة اتمنى من كل شخص يحط الحزام حتى بالاوتوبيس (باص) الواحد مابعرف شو ممكن يصير...عندنا بياخدو مخالفات الي مابحطش حزام بالباص..بس برضو مايشددو عليها كتير...ياريت يشددو...اول مابنركب باص سفر بحط الحزام وبطلب من اهلي واللي بعرفهن يحطوه للسلامة مش علشان المخالفة...
وربنا هوا الحامي


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 ديسمبر 2008)

مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا 

مش عارف اتكلم اقول ايه 

بس مع المسيح افضل جدا 
​


----------



## vetaa (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*الواحد مش عارف يققول ايه بجد*
*ربنا يعزى اهاليهم*
*واكيد هما دلووقتى مع ربنا والقديسين*

*شكرا يا انجى على الصور*
*ولو انها صعبه قووووى*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (11 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد  رنبا يرحمهم وعزاؤنا انهم مع القديسين والشهداء


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2008)

_اذكرنا يارب متى جأنا فى ملكوتك​_


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد الواحد زعل جدا من الى حصل 

شباب زى الورد تروح ضحية الاستهتار 

بس فعلا العزاء انهم فى حضن المسيح دلوقتى

ويا ارووجة 

ما فيش اتوبيسات عندنا فى مصر ونشكر ربنا بنطلع بيها رحلات او نسافر بيها يكون فيها احزمة غير عند السواق والكرسى الى جنبة 

غير كدة ما فيش


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يرحمهم ويعزي اهاليهم

الصور صعبة قووووي​


----------



## بنت الفادى (11 ديسمبر 2008)

الحادث دا بيفكرنى بحادث حصل من 10 سنين تقريبا راح حيته اكتر من 25 فرد
كان فريق ترانيم ومسرح راجع من خدمه ببنى سويق ومقطورة اتحلت ودخلت فى الاتويس دمرت كل اللى فيه
متبقاش منهم غير واحد عاش لحد محكى اللى شافو
والام ايرينى اتكلمت عن الحادث دا وقالت
انها وهى بتصلى شافت العدرا واقفه فى استقبال الضحايا وقالت عليهم شهداء
اكيد ربنا اختارهم
ربنا يعزى اهلهم واصدقائهم​​


----------



## Bent el Massih (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*صور محزنة جدا
الرب يرحمهم و يصبر اهلهم​*


----------



## anosh (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*فعلا الواحد مش عارف يقول اى كلام غير ان ربنا يعزى اهالى الضحايا و يشفى كل مصاب فيهم و يرجعه لاهله سليم و بخير ... بس واضح يا انجى انك تعرفيهم شخصيا من المنيا انا عارفه انك من المنيا اصلا ... على الرغم من ان طريق المنيا كله حوادث دايما و مش امان بس حتى اهل المنيا لما يخرجوا من المنيا الحوداث وراهم وراهم ربنا يرحمنا ... و يرحم شعبه فى المسكونه كلها .*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (11 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يرحمهم ويشفي المرضى والمصابين


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*+++* فان كنا قد متنا مع المسيح نؤمن اننا سنحيا ايضا معه (رو  6 :  8 *+++*
* ربنا يرحمهم وينايح رحهم بجد شباب زى الورد بجد الصور تبكى القلب الحجر بس العزاء انه مش موت ده انتقال لاحضان السيد المسيح اكيد المفروض مننا كلنا نرفع صلاة من اجل اهليهم  ان المسيح يعزيهم ويدهم الصبر *
*وبالتاكيد  هما فلاحنين فى السماء دلوقتى *
*برجاء من الكل ولو يكتب صلاه صغيره ترفع من اجل الاهالى اكيد الحزن مليهم قوى دلوقتى  ونصلى لربنا يقدار يرفع عنهم *
*+++*
*يا يسوع المسيح يا كنز الرحمة ارحم اهليهم من الحزن وارفع عنهم يا رب مفش ملجاء غيرك نلتجا ليه رفعين صلاه من اجلهم بيت بيت عائيلة عائيلة باالاسم ارجوك يا سيد  وبشفاعة القديسة العذراء كلى الطهر وبشفاعة جميع مصاف قدسيك كون معهم وتمجد يا رب مفيش احن من ايدك انته مد ايدك يا رب بقوة دم صلبك ارفع عنهم  امين يا يسوع :94::94:*​


----------



## الوداعة (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*إنجى هو فعلاً صعب أوى ، 
و لكن يسوع المسيح  يريدهم  فى فردوسه !! فهل من إعتراض !!!؟ 
لا أحد يستطيع أن يقوله    لااااااااااااااااااااا !!!
يسوع المسيح ينيح روحهم الطاهرة فى فردوس النعيم ، ويشفى المصابين ،
يا رب عوض أهاليهم  الصبر و الإحتمال ، أنا عارف إنه شىء صعب ، و لكن لا نملك شئياً ، سوى الدعاء لهم و الرحمه ،
 مع المسيح فعلاً ذاك أفضل جداً .
*​


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (11 ديسمبر 2008)

مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا 

 الرب اعطى الرب اخذ ليكن اسم الرب مبارك +رب المجد يصبر اقاربهم ويذكرونا امام كرسى العرش لاانهم ورسة لة وقد ذهبو لااستلام ورثهم


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*ياااااااااحول الله يارب..

حاجة توجع القلب *​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يرحمهم 

ويصبر اهاليهم 

حادث مؤسف جداااااااا

لكن مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (11 ديسمبر 2008)

حادث مؤسف بجد حتنزل دمعتي 
ادي ايه كانو فرحانين في الرحلة 
احنا على ابواب العيد بجد شي يبكي 
مابعرفش اقول ايه 
ياارب صبر اهلهم واجعل مسكنهم في ملكوتك 
اشفي المرضى واحملهم بين يديك 

لنصلي جميعا من اجلهم​*أبانا الذي في السموات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك. *
*لتكن مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض. *
*خبزنا الذي للغد أعطنا اليوم. *
*وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا. *
*ولا تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير. *
*بالمسيح يسوع ربنا لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد. آمين.*​سلام المسيح معنا 
​


----------



## kalimooo (11 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يرحمهم وضعهم في مكان نير
شكراااااااا انجي​


----------



## kalimooo (11 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يرحمهم وضعهم في مكان نير
شكراااااااا انجي​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 ديسمبر 2008)

صور صعبه بجد وزى ماقولتى دى ارادة ربنا وهما فى مكان احسن من هنا
ربنا يرحمهم ويعزى اهلهم​


----------



## سيزار (12 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يرحمهم امين ودايما يا يسوع مستنينك تيجى برضه وتيجى وتشيلنا من الالم الارض دى وكون معنا امين
وخدنا فى قوه حبك
ومش فى ضعفنا


----------



## Al Bassam (12 ديسمبر 2008)

God have mercy on all of them.


----------



## egyptchristian (13 ديسمبر 2008)

حاجة تقطع القلب. ربنا ينيح نفوسهم ويعزي أسرهم.


----------



## جيلان (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*ياااه بجد صعب اوى حتى كلهم شباب
ربنا يصبر اهلهم ويسكنهم فى ملاكوتة
شكرا انجى على متابعتك للموضوع*


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 ديسمبر 2008)

يااااااااااااااااااااااااه بجد يا جيجي انا بكيت
بس مفيش غير اننا نطلب ليهم الرحمه والعزاء لاهاليهم
يسوع يعزيهم يارب
لي اشتهاء ان انطلق واكون مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا
عزانا الوحيد انهم في احضان رب المجد​


----------



## الامير الحزين (16 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يصبر اهلهم   مش عارف اقول اية  فرحان انهم دلوقتى فى الملكوت وحزين على جرح الفراق اللى سابوة لاهلهم


----------

